
Google to Close door on Gtalk from February 16 onwards - prajjwal
http://www.gizmodo.in/indiamodo/Google-Closes-the-door-on-Gtalk-From-February-16-onwards/articleshow/46126521.cms
======
dserodio
The article is a little short on technical details, will only the Gtalk client
be retired, or the XMPP interface (ie Adium) too?

------
anonbanker
Another sign that Google has lost their way.

------
spilk
So, what impact, if any, does this have on Google Voice, and more
specifically, the Asterisk connector (Motif)?

------
higherpurpose
It would be nice if they announced end-to-end encryption for Hangouts at the
same time. At least then they wouldn't have the excuse of "having to support a
legacy system" anymore.

